
No-Code Analytics Tag Setup for Google Tag Manager - andrewnada
https://raptor.digital
======
andrewnada
Raptor is a platform that allows people to setup UA (Google Analytics) and
Facebook Pixel tags on their site and deploy them to Google Tag Manager
without the need to know/do any code. Checkout our demo on youtube:
[https://youtu.be/SX30JP3i75A](https://youtu.be/SX30JP3i75A)

We think it's at least 15x quicker than the alternative, which would be to
scan your website code, determine which CSS/id/class to latch onto and then
create all of the tags/triggers and variables in Google Tag Manager manually.

We're currently in beta, if this sounds like something that can help out your
flow let us know and get access here:
[https://forms.gle/GkNyVbYM9az8WthS6](https://forms.gle/GkNyVbYM9az8WthS6)

~~~
XCSme
What happens if you save the xpath of an element as the tag trigger, but then
the website changes so the xpath now points to a different element?

~~~
andrewnada
Good point! We've actually relegated the xpath tracking in our latest version
of the chrome extension.

At the moment we have two experiences on our chrome extension to grab the
appropriate selector. Manual mode and analyse my site mode.

1\. Our manual mode allows you to select any element with your mouse and it
will grab the CSS selector. 2\. Our analyse mode runs through the site dom and
will classify your trackable elements by Class, ID or CSS-Selector.

